# Feeding time show-and-tell



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Feel free to ignore my weird idea, LOL, but I was feeling like it would be a good fun idea for everyone to share what they use to feed (hay and grain and minerals), how they made it, or where there bought it, how much it cost, and why it works well for them.

It might help everyone find better ways or new ways to feed and I like idea-sharing. 

What do you think? I'll take a photo of my "system" soon when I go out to feed.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

So here it is haha

This is how I feed hay right now and it seems to work fairly well

It's a milk crate that's held to the gate by these things mum gave me. They feel like wire inside a foam covering. They're really really strong. They hold hold of the goats standing on them without budging. The idea was that they'd pull it out the sides but they like to eat it out of the top I guess LOL
















It works well because I can dump hay there quickly in the morning before I leave without getting bombarded with hooves









This is the milk crate in their lean-to. It used to be the only one but they prefer the one outside. I used it every couple of days as an extra and on rainy days when they're stuck in there.

And this is how they get their other stuff:

















It's stainless steel pet food bowls that came with a stand (from the junk shop) cable-tied to the fence 
I chucked a flat-top pallet underneath because they spill a lot of food and they tend to still be willing to eat it if its on there and not the ground.

So there you go I guess.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is my favorite one. Almost 0 waste. And when your talking about goats that's an accomplishment!!! The other feeders I have they waste a tremendous amount of even the best hay!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What's holding the hay on the other side?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I post from my phone so pics are a slow process lol this is the outside


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

The ends are like 1" by 2" wooden posts of sorts I left a 2" overhang on the bottom that I poke thru the chainlink. So that's what the feeder rests on. Then bailing twine holds it on on top. Yeah I'm a little ******* and when I can I make due with what is laying around the farm


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

No that looks great! And you can feed from outside which is always handy  
I'm the one feeding out of milk crates LOL


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've done the milk crates too but the nubians are destructive and yes feeding from the outside is great. At night I also fill the wasteful feeders and I get knocked around some even tho the big one is filled first. I couldn't imagine having to go in with the first armload lol I'd be flat on my back with 1000 pounds of goat on me!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the idea's


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's our creep area, finally got tired of rubber pans so bought a couple feeders & zip tied them to fence.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I have the exact same feeder!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

This was my duck house i payed $400.00 for it my ducks stopped using it and coyotes got them so cleaned it and made into there hay feeder.At least when it rains the hay stays dry


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

PiccoloGoat said:


> And you can feed from outside which is always handy


Oh man, I would KILL to be able to feed from outside the pens! Unfortunately, it isn't going to happen any time soon. 

Rhodalee, I love that feeder! That is just too cool!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't have any pictures, but we're getting ready to change our setup a lot since the kids are done showing their 4-H goats for the summer, and a buck will be moving in tomorrow lol

But...we use the same feeders as Nancy, and in the stalls where we feed the young does and weaned buckling we use the small horse fence feeders. 
We cut pallets and mounted them in the sleeping area for hay feeders, they work great, just need more of them.
We also use the large corner horse feed tub's for hay, they are great. I can tie them just about anywhere for a quick fix hay feeder <and grain feeder occasionally>.

I've also been experimenting with a plastic tote box, so far it's working, but it's only been up a week lol 
I had no other use for it other than trash since it doesn't have a lid, so I cut holes out on all sides that they can pull the hay through, and tied one end of it to the wall, and they can eat from the other 3 sides. I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We feed dairy quality Alfalfa year round. No pasture (no water rights).


----------

